# Guitar Pro 5.2 Error Message



## JosephAOI (Jun 7, 2015)

Yo guys, I don't know if this is in the right section or not but I need some help. I was working on a huge song, like 200+ bars, 7 minutes long. And it's been working, but just now when I opened it up it gave me this message "lecture au dela de la fin de fichier". I have a genuine version that's registered and everything and I tried to open the file on an online site and it worked but it won't work on my copy of GP5. Is there anything I can do or do I just have to completely rewrite all of it?


----------



## ferret (Jun 7, 2015)

From what I can tell this is a bug specific to 5.2.... I didn't find anything on google that mentioned this error and not 5.2

The only suggestion I saw for recovering was to try doing "Save As" under a different name then reopening.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 7, 2015)

Yeah, I had to do a combination of that and retabbing based on a midi file I luckily had and imported. Took me 4 ....ing hours to rewrite the whole song but damn am I glad that I got like 95% accurate to the original.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 8, 2015)

I wrote a piece that was a sweet mix between Suffocation and Decapitated when I was about 20 and this happened to me. Never retrieved the song lol.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is the solution

Product - Guitar Pro: tablature editor, score playback, guitar fretboard


----------



## asher (Jun 18, 2015)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Here is the solution
> 
> Product - Guitar Pro: tablature editor, score playback, guitar fretboard


----------

